# Grand Pacific Palisades in Carlsbad



## bdurstta (Mar 14, 2022)

Love this place, but can't afford another timeshare!  LOL  What group is this one with?  Is it easy for owners to book time?


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 14, 2022)

It's now managed by Hilton Grand Vacations, so an owner with points could book at stay, some units may show in RCI. There are legacy Grand Pacific units, those trade in GPX (Grand Pacific eXchange). There might be cash bookings direct, or even in VRBO.

Summer weeks are hard to get, off season mostly. Sept/Oct is a good time to visit for secret summer. Spring right now is popular because the flower fields below are blooming.

Sent from my Lenovo 10e using Tapatalk


----------



## RX8 (Mar 14, 2022)

SmithOp said:


> It's now managed by Hilton Grand Vacations



I don’t believe that is correct. There is nothing at the resort that mentions HGVC. I make my payments to Grand Pacific Resorts, not HGVC (GPR collects my HGVC membership fee). What HGVC does do, unless that has since changed, is handle the GPP resales (packaging them with a HGVC membership). I do not know what percentage of GPP owners also have HGVC rights but I suspect it is a small number. If a GPP/HGVC owner wishes to sell their GPP week the  HGVC membership does not transfer with it.

I own a fixed summer week worth 8400 HGVC points.

I am curious, are there any other GPP owners out there that have their week enrolled with HGVC?


----------



## SmithOp (Mar 14, 2022)

I thought it was the same as Marbrisa, where HGV built and sold more units, maybe not. I've never stayed there but did take a sales tour there.

I can see lots of availability in HGV for now, and then late in August and September. Summer is booked up.

I used to own a Seapointe and paid AVCO, still have my GPX log in.

Sent from my Lenovo 10e using Tapatalk


----------



## djyamyam (Mar 14, 2022)

SmithOp said:


> It's now managed by Hilton Grand Vacations, so an owner with points could book at stay, some units may show in RCI. There are legacy Grand Pacific units, those trade in GPX (Grand Pacific eXchange). There might be cash bookings direct, or even in VRBO.





RX8 said:


> I don’t believe that is correct. There is nothing at the resort that mentions HGVC. I make my payments to Grand Pacific Resorts, not HGVC (GPR collects my HGVC membership fee). What HGVC does do, unless that has since changed, is handle the GPP resales (packaging them with a HGVC membership). I do not know what percentage of GPP owners also have HGVC rights but I suspect it is a small number. If a GPP/HGVC owner wishes to sell their GPP week the  HGVC membership does not transfer with it.



RX8 is correct.  GPP is NOT managed by HGV, rather by Grand Pacific Resorts.

Summer weeks are fixed week ownerships, some of which the owners have the ability to assign to HGV in exchange for HGVC points.  The non-summer weeks are floating 1-24 and 37?-52.  Summer weeks are assigned higher point values than the floating weeks.  It's been a while since I looked into purchasing another GPR ownership.



RX8 said:


> I own a fixed summer week worth 8400 HGVC points.
> 
> I am curious, are there any other GPP owners out there that have their week enrolled with HGVC?



I have a few summer GPP weeks - all purchased resale.  Two do not have the option of being assigned for HGVC points and two that do.  For the two that I can assign to HGVC, I don't always do that.  Depends on what my travel needs are.  You can auto-assign to HGVC or you can do it manually


----------



## spi777 (Jun 12, 2022)

GPP is great.   But, if you purchase, go resale, and get the week you want if you plan/want to use in summer.  GPP is not automatically in the HVGC exchange the exchange-- they use (GPX) is not the best in terms of availability.  I recently learned that you can't exchange your wk for May-Sept in southern calif resorts--it's a blackout period--at least w/in the GPX system.  Which is why I got frustrated and gave my fixed wk 33 away for $500 to GPP's buy back dept--now wish I wouldn't have done that....


----------



## klpca (Jun 12, 2022)

spi777 said:


> GPP is great.   But, if you purchase, go resale, and get the week you want if you plan/want to use in summer.  GPP is not automatically in the HVGC exchange the exchange-- they use (GPX) is not the best in terms of availability.  I recently learned that you can't exchange your wk for May-Sept in southern calif resorts--it's a blackout period--at least w/in the GPX system.  Which is why I got frustrated and gave my fixed wk 33 away for $500 to GPP's buy back dept--now wish I wouldn't have done that....


Really? I haven't heard of this. I usually see new deposits on the first of the month. I sometimes deposit my week 32. Do they rent those deposits?


----------



## RX8 (Jun 28, 2022)

bdurstta said:


> Love this place, but can't afford another timeshare!  LOL  What group is this one with?  Is it easy for owners to book time?



I know you said you can’t afford another timeshare but Redweek has a two bedroom GPP fixed week 26 for free. I am biased of course but I also love GPP and to find a free fixed summer week is rare.


----------



## bdurstta (Jul 4, 2022)

RX8 said:


> I know you said you can’t afford another timeshare but Redweek has a two bedroom GPP fixed week 26 for free. I am biased of course but I also love GPP and to find a free fixed summer week is rare.


Thank you.  I wll check into it.  Its just those darn maintenance fees!!!!  LOL

Barbara


----------



## RX8 (Jul 4, 2022)

bdurstta said:


> Thank you.  I wll check into it.  Its just those darn maintenance fees!!!!  LOL
> 
> Barbara



Sorry, it looks like that free summer week has been sold. Not surprised that it went so quick.


----------



## macmanrider (Dec 12, 2022)

spi777 said:


> GPP is great.   But, if you purchase, go resale, and get the week you want if you plan/want to use in summer.  GPP is not automatically in the HVGC exchange the exchange-- they use (GPX) is not the best in terms of availability.  I recently learned that you can't exchange your wk for May-Sept in southern calif resorts--it's a blackout period--at least w/in the GPX system.  Which is why I got frustrated and gave my fixed wk 33 away for $500 to GPP's buy back dept--now wish I wouldn't have done that....


Just asking do you have a fixed week at seapointe we just stayed there but like beach club better as they are right on the beach and fixed.


----------



## buzglyd (Dec 12, 2022)

Grand Pacific manages all the Carlsbad properties including Mar Brisa. HGV is just the sales arm in a fee for service arrangement.

I have a fixed week 35 at Seapointe. I was lucky when I bought it from the resale company and the 6200 HGV points still conveyed. I never use my week there. We do like the day use though.


----------



## macmanrider (Dec 12, 2022)

buzglyd said:


> Grand Pacific manages all the Carlsbad properties including Mar Brisa. HGV is just the sales arm in a fee for service arrangement.
> 
> I have a fixed week 35 at Seapointe. I was lucky when I bought it from the resale company and the 6200 HGV points still conveyed. I never use my week there. We do like the day use though.


We use our day use redwolf lakeside lodge in tahoe vista and a lot of bonus time. But still thinking. Of the southern beach club. But loved seapointe with our e bikes. It felt so much like home.


----------

